# Liquid salt spray system



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have an in bed liquid salt system. It has a 300 gal Tank, Briggs and Stratton Motor, spray boom with fold down extensions, hose real and spray wand for sidewalks. 
It's built with a steel frame to take in and out of bed with pallet forks. 
I've had his sitting in my heated shop for a year now. Just don't use it and got mostly out of plowing. Figured someone here can use it. Not looking for much for it. $700 obo. 
I can load with a skid steer. Located in New Lenox, IL. Far south burbs of Chicago, near Joliet. 
You can reach me in here or 
my cell# 7zero8 - 372 - 7fore22


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

wis


SullivanSeptic said:


> View attachment 176302
> View attachment 176303
> I have an in bed liquid salt system. It has a 300 gal Tank, Briggs and Stratton Motor, spray boom with fold down extensions, hose real and spray wand for sidewalks.
> It's built with a steel frame to take in and out of bed with pallet forks.
> ...


----------



## acswaupaca1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Interested. Still for sale?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

item has been sold.


----------

